# new sights



## redroen (Oct 16, 2009)

can anyone advise me on some sights that I can use for hunting and 3d shooting I like to have at lest 5 pins but am open to a good set up


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

How much do you want to spend? If you can spend about $95 or so then look at the TruGlo MicroBright sight. It's 5 pins that have cascading sizes: top pin is .029 next two are .019 and bottom two are .010. I got the one with the detatchable bracket and I LOVE this sight. It makes shooting at 50 and 60 yards much easier with those tiny pins. If you don't want to spend that much then look at the TruGlo TruBright Extreame 5-pin. I used that one for a long time then sold it to my buddy to by the MicroBright. Both sights come with an LED light but you really don't need them much of the time because the fiber optic wraps around the pin guard and the pins just seem to glow. Just my .02! -Chris


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Axcel Armor Tech HD is a real good sight and you can also use a lense with it. Viper,Spot Hog,Sure Loc and Sword are all good sights to. If you are going to shoot 3D you might want a sight with Micro Adjust and most of these sights I mentioned have Micro. They are also good for hunting.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Sword accusite 3rd plane micro.

Around $100 and will hold a lens for 3D. Lens is around #$50.

Indestructable also.

Chuck


----------



## bg2085 (Oct 27, 2009)

i looked at alot of sights. i ended up going with the spot hogg hunter wrapped 5 pin. love it..put a light on it and its money. i got mine on ebay for $ 150 nib.


----------



## jmack (Jul 30, 2007)

I shoot a 5 pin finger adjustable tru glo. i couldnt be happier.


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

The Swords sights are tough and affordable! Strong built, not jinky like some are.


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

i use spot hogg real deal with .010 pins
i like it


----------



## bucky75 (Nov 15, 2009)

I got a truglo sight. Easy to adjust and pins are very well lit up from natural light.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Trophy Ridge Matrix has all the adjustments plus it is no tool adjustment. Very good sight for the money.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

I got the Montana Black Gold Flashpoint Solaris. Very happy with it. Pins have micro adjust, and are plenty bright. Brightness dims in bright daylight by a shade over the fibers that darkens in bright light. Sturdy, well made. Pretty pricey, I got a good deal but they go for about $135.


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

i use spot hogg real deal w .010 and wrapped

works great


----------

